# Low Oil Pressure Warning - 2009 2.0 with approx 137,000km



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I'd like your opinion on this issue whether you've had similar personal problems, or have heard of others with the same sort of issue.


2009 CC sport
2.0T
6 spd manual
Apprx 137,000KM
Stock other than Unitronic intake
Used Liqui Moly LEICHTLAUF HIGH TECH 5W-40 since I've owned the car at 74,000 KM
MANN Oil filter 

I've changed the oil anywhere in the 7,000 - 10,000 km range and I've never had it burn enough oil for it to go below the min line on the dip stick.

So now that you have the base of the vehicle, here's what went down last Thursday afternoon:

Exiting the highway and rolling to a stop light I noticed the car stalled the moment I came to a full stop. I found that odd, as I never stall, but thought somehow I must have not fully depressed the clutch or something. I immediately try to start it up again, but nothing. It would not spark, crank, turn over, although I had a full 13+ volts on my battery gauge showing (Eonon head unit running TORQUE app with OBD Bluetooth module). I tried a few times, and each time no dice - silence. Eventually I hailed a passing car to give me a boost. With booster cables connected, it only turned over after 2 tries. After that, I continued to my destination for dinner without issues. After dinner, the car started right up without any problems again, so I went about my business. After about a 15 minute drive, I dropped my girlfriend off at home, and I left immediately for my soccer game. As soon as I pulled out of the driveway The car beeped 3 times, and flashed the *OIL PRESSURE LOW! ENGINE OFF!* message on the dash. After the 3 beeps the message went away, but I immediately pulled over and shut off the car. I checked the oil, and although it was a bit low, it was not low enough to warrant a low oil pressure light to activate. The oil was still within spec, and still had about 3,000 km of life remaining according to my oil change intervals.

I added about 500ml of oil, and went back on the road.

I've been driving the car since then (6 days), and I can ALMOST predictably activate the beeps and OIL Pressure light. It seems to come on during deceleration, after extended load highway driving. It is especially prevalent at low speed/low RPM. There doesn't seem to be any additional noises from the motor, no clanking or knocking, and no power loss. And the light never stays on beyond the 3 beeps. But will come on repeatedly at low speed driving - never at highway speeds, and never initiated while idle.

Due to the random stalling and jump start issue earlier in the week, I assumed: electrical fault/short from the jump start. So I changed the Oil Pressure Switch this morning, and did an oil change. One thing to note is that for the past 3 oil changes I've used a Schwaben pump to remove spent oil through the dip stick, as opposed to draining the oil pan. This morning I drained the pan, thinking there may be sludge buildup that the pump wasn't able to properly remove. The magnetic drain plug I use did have some very fine debris built up on it, but not a lot. It was a light gray metallic colour - see pic below. This could just be added up over the course of the 3 oil changes where the drain plug wasn't removed though.

https://goo.gl/photos/tJDmaCiprKFW7X4D6

I put new LiquiMoly 5w40 back in, dropped in the new Oil Pressure Switch, and away I drove.

Everything seemed normal, but while on the highway after about 15 mins of driving, I hit a spot of traffic and of course, as soon as I slowed to a crawl, BEEP BEEP BEEP *OIL PRESSURE LOW!* 

I ran VAG_COM this morning before replacing the Oil Pressure Switch, and there are no relevant codes from what I can see. Nothing pointing to faulty Oil Pump or anything of the sort. The only engine related code that came up was *P0304 Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected* Read more: https://www.autocodes.com/p0304_volkswagen.html but I don't believe this would have an effect on Oil Pressure - or would it? I always figured a misfire is an electrical fault or fuel related. Correct me if I'm wrong.

CEL never came on during any of this by the way.

I am open to any suggestions or help. My next idea is to find an Oil Press. gauge, to test where it's at, and see if it's within spec. Although I believe that won't tell me much, as I almost certainly know it's not a switch/sensor problem. There likely is actual low oil pres. This weekend I will try to drop the oil pan and check out the pickup situation, and make sure whatever is there isn't obstructed or clogged. ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS TO LOOK AT? Other than take it to VW with your credit card in hand?


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I got the same message about a month ago @ 106k. Took it to my friends shop he checked it out and there were no signs of low oil pressure. so we replaced the oil pressure sensor ~$15 part and i have had no issues since.

Another thing to check, 0:26
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFYrHNi7jAg


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

It could also be from one or both of the balance shafts failing. I had several of the symptoms that you listed (also a 2009 Sport model) and it had us scratching our heads for a little while because the oil pressure tests would always come back positive.
After pulling my oil pan, I found very small aluminum shavings that ended up being from the front balance shaft. If either of the balance shafts cannot spin freely, the oil pump will not function properly.
You are on the right track as far as pulling the pan and checking the pickup tube. Sometimes the metal floats a bit and gets sucked up before the magnet gets a chance to get it.
It's very easy for metal shavings to get stuck in the pickup tube.


----------



## kjr6306 (Sep 12, 2007)

Was there any resolution to this problem?


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have this same problem when in stop and go traffic during the summer months.


----------



## Robotninja636 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry everyone, I forgot to update this page.

Resolution was that one of the output shafts was seized badly.

New shafts installed, lower and upper timing chain and guides done at the same time as well since it was open.

Everything is perfect now after a $2000 CAD repair.

For anyone in the GTA I highly recommend using Phil at Almost Racing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm wondering how many more of these failures we're going to see. I've been noticing them popping up more and more as the TSI gets older.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

I wonder if this was something that was updated for the Gen 3 EA888. If not, there's another generation of these coming down the line with the same issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

The1Bill said:


> I wonder if this was something that was updated for the Gen 3 EA888. If not, there's another generation of these coming down the line with the same issue.


With many parts being shared between all of the TSI engines, the Gen 3 TSIs are going to have their share of higher mileage failures as well.
We've already seen a few with stretched chains.
What I'm also curious about is the fact that they used more plastic in the engine and the crankshaft main bearings are smaller.
I know they're just trying to make the engine more cost effective and fuel efficient, but where does that leave people that are pushing more performance from their engine?


----------

